# Archery Pronghorn



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

I was able to take this Pronghorn yesterday morning with the wife. It was only the 4th biggest I have been scouting but could not pass him up with the wife. What a fun hunt, he only went 10 yards and yes I am wearing shorts and sandals.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks real good!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice buck!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice one. Congrats.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice buck. By the end of my hunt I was wishing I wore shorts too. 
Here is my buck and boy was it hot.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Novanation...what broadhead did you use? It put quite the hole in him.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

It was a Magnus Stinger Buzzcut.


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice pronghorn.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats on a couple of nice goats! I'll bet, like myself, a lot of others would like to hear the details of the hunt. Not easy to kill an Antelope with a bow.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great looking Lope. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Luckily for me the terrain was conducive to spot and stalk. Wind was favorable but still had to take a 60 yard shot. My rig was just right for the longer shots that may be presented on a hunt like this. Lots of practice and favorable conditions made it a solid shot. Oh and as always a little luck.
NN


----------

